
Amazon launches Amazon AI to bring its machine learning smarts to developers - peter123
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/30/amazon-launches-amazon-ai-to-bring-its-machine-learning-smarts-to-developers/
======
xt00
This is why AWS/GCE/Azure exists.. so glad to see this happening.. I mean, I
don't feel like managing a linux server that I easily could setup myself.. so
if AWS manages TensorFlow for me.. um yea I will almost assuredly use that..

